# Unterschied WinCC und WinCC flexible



## mwissen (11 September 2007)

Guten Tag,
wir wollen zu Ausbildungszwecken (Technikerausbildung) Prozessvisualisierungssoftware anschaffen.
Da unser Budget sehr eng ist, würde ich gerne einige Meinungen zu den Unterschieden zwischen der WinCC und WinCC flexible Version lesen. 

Ebenfalls zur Auswahl steht die Visualisierungssoftware WinErs, die gegenüber der WinCC sehr preiswert ist und einen großen Funktionsumfang besitzt. Ich habe allerdings bei der WinErs erhebliche Zweifel, ob wir damit nicht am Marktbedarf ausbilden.
Wie seht ihr das?
Viele Grüße,
M. Wissen


----------



## zotos (11 September 2007)

WinCC ist eine ältere Software die in eher großen Anlagen und der Prozesstechnik zum Einsatz kommt. Wir hatten in der Schule auf WinCC im Demo Modus geübt. Ich glaube alle 15 Minuten hatte sich die Ausgeloggt. Für Techniker arbeiten gab es aber auch einen PC mit passabler Runtime Lizenz um Projekte zu bewerkstelligen.

WinCC flex ist neuer, braucht neuere Rechner und viel Speicher. Es wird in der Verbreitung wohl deutlich über WinCC liegen. Da es eben die ganzen OPs, TPs, usw. abdeckt.

WinErs kenne ich nicht mal vom hören sagen. Was aber nicht bedeuten soll das es daher nicht zur Wahl stände. Gerade in der Prozessvisualisierung gibt es einige Produkte und es wird eben erwartet das sich ein Programmierer auch mal in sowas einarbeiten kann.


----------



## marlob (11 September 2007)

WinCC flexible wird mehr für OPs, MPs usw. im Maschinenbau oder kleineren Produktionsmaschinen benutzt (es gibt natürlich auch grössere Anlagen)

WinCC benutzt man hauptsächlich in der Prozessindustrie, häufig in Verbindung mit einem DCS-system wie PCS7.
Also dort wo man Batchsysteme, Rezepte, einfache Anbindung ans ERP, MES braucht. Oder in der Nahrungsmittelindustrie wo die regeln der FDA (21 CFR Part 11) eingehalten werden müssen usw. usf.

In Zukunft sollen WinCC und WinCC flexible zu einem Programmierpaket zusamenwachsen, mit dem man dann alles projektieren kann. Das kann aber noch dauern. Siemens verschiebt den termin immer wieder nach hinten.


----------



## kboer (11 September 2007)

Moin Moin,



mwissen schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> wir wollen zu Ausbildungszwecken (Technikerausbildung) Prozessvisualisierungssoftware anschaffen.
> Da unser Budget sehr eng ist, würde ich gerne einige Meinungen zu den Unterschieden zwischen der WinCC und WinCC flexible Version lesen.
> 
> ...



Auch ich kenn WinErs nicht. 
Unterschied zwischen WinCC /flexible ist: WinCC ist für große Anlagen gedacht, mehrere Stationen können visualisiert werden. Bei der flexible Version ist bei maximal 8 Stationen Schluß. 
Flexible ist in erster Linie mal als Nachfolger für das ProTool gedacht. Damit werden die Siemens Panels projektiert. Es gibt zusätzlich dann noch die Möglichkeit mit der Runtime einen PC als Bediengerät zu projektieren. Später einmal soll dann Flexible die ganze HMI von Siemens abdecken.
Wie der Vorposter schon geschrieben hat: WinCC flexible benötigt auf jeden Fall einen Rechner der neuesten Generation mit (ganz wichtig) viel Hauptspeicher (1 GB min, bisser 2GB). Es ist bunt...
Noch mal Achtung: bei Flexible gibt es unterschiedliche Varianten: Micro, Compact, Standard und Advanced. Alle mit unterschiedlichen Preisen und unterschiedlichen Funktionsumfang. Bei den Versionen 2004 und 2005 mußte zum Wechsel sogar die Software neu installiert werden, das ist seit der 2007-er Version nicht mehr erforderlich.
Bei der Auswahl für ein Schulungssystem ist eventuell auch nach den Zielen der Ausbildung zu entscheiden. Soll das Visualisieren allgemein betrachtet werden ist jede Visualisierung geeignet, kommt der Schwerpunkt auf Siemens, so ist eventuell WinCC flexible das Richtige, da auch das Projektieren von den Siemens Bedienpanels unterstützt wird (ich glaub nicht das ICH das sage...).

Ich hoffe das Hilft ein wenig weiter,

Klaus


----------



## Kabeläffle (5 Februar 2015)

Hallo,

wollte gerade wieder in die Runde fragen, da bin ich mit der Suchfunktion hier fündig geworden.

Was mein ihr, wenn ich mit WinCC flexible schon ein paar Jahre gearbeitet habe, wie schnell kommt man dann mit WinCC zurecht?

Ist WinCC ein Auslaufmodell, oder wird es das noch länger geben?
Brauche ich im Wesentlichen bei WinCC „nur“ den Stick mit den entsprechenden Tags oder funktioniert das wie bei WinCC flexible über eine zusätzliche Projektierungs-Software?

Wie wird eine WinCC-Station an eine S7-300 Steuerung angebunden?
Ist das ähnlich wie bei WinCC flexible?

Ich hab mal gelesen, dass WinCC flexible und WinCC in TIA wieder „zusammenfließen“ sollen. Ist das noch aktuell oder seht das wieder in den Sternen?

Gruß
Kabeläffle


----------



## JSEngineering (5 Februar 2015)

Also WinCC und WinCCflexible sind total unterschiedlich. Wenn Du das eine kannst, kannst Du das andere noch lange nicht.
Vor allem kannst Du mit WinCC fast alles machen - ist eben für Leitsysteme gedacht.
Bei WinCCflexible stößt Du halt schnell an die Grenzen vom System oder vom Panel.
Da WinCC als Leitsystem gedacht ist, gehst Du in der Regel über einen OPC-Server an die Steuerung(en).
In WinCC setzt Du in der Regel eine ES (Engineering Station) auf, auf der Du das System entwickelst und die anderen PCs werden dann OS genannt: Operator Station. Die sind dumm und bekommen nur das Projekt zur Anzeige.
WinCC läuft immer auf einem PC, das WinCCflexible-Projekt spielt man in der Regel auf ein Panel auf - obwohl es auch die Möglichkeit einer PC-Runtime gibt.

Ja, in TIA läuft das zusammen. Da gibt es nur noch ein WinCC. Und das in verschiedenen Ausbaustufen.
So daß man in den Basisversionen dann Panels und in den Advanced-Versionen dann Leitsysteme programmieren kann.
Habe das aber noch nicht ausprobiert...


----------



## Kabeläffle (6 Februar 2015)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Ja, in TIA läuft das zusammen. Da gibt es nur noch ein WinCC. Und das in verschiedenen Ausbaustufen.
> So daß man in den Basisversionen dann Panels und in den Advanced-Versionen dann Leitsysteme programmieren kann.
> Habe das aber noch nicht ausprobiert...



Hallo,

das liest sich, als gäbe es das TIA-WinCC schon.
Demnach wäre das klassische WinCC wirklich ein Auslaufmodell!?

Wenn ich mich hierzu einlesen will, nach welchen Stichworten muss ich da suchen?

Gruß
Kabeläffle


----------



## JSEngineering (6 Februar 2015)

Hallo Kabeläffle,

die neuen Panels lassen sich gar nicht mehr mit WinCCflexible programmieren. Dazu benötigst Du das TIA-Portal. Rien ne va plus.
WinCCflexible ist damit tatsächlich ein Auslaufmodell.
Ob das bei WinCC auch so ist? Keine Ahnung, wie lange sich das klassische WinCC noch hält.
Guck mal hier im Trainings-Center: https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/#document/106656707?lc=de-DE
Weiter unten in der Liste sind Videos zu WinCC.

Gruß
   JS


----------



## Kabeläffle (6 Februar 2015)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Ja, in TIA läuft das zusammen. Da gibt es nur noch ein WinCC. Und das in verschiedenen Ausbaustufen.
> So daß man in den Basisversionen dann Panels und in den Advanced-Versionen dann Leitsysteme programmieren kann.
> Habe das aber noch nicht ausprobiert...



Hallo,

kann mir wer sagen, wie die Software für die PC-Runtime für das TIA-WinCC heißt?
Was wäre die Bezeichnung der passenden Engineering Software?

Gruß
Kabeläffle


----------



## RONIN (6 Februar 2015)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> kann mir wer sagen, wie die Software für die PC-Runtime für das TIA-WinCC heißt?
> Was wäre die Bezeichnung der passenden Engineering Software?


Hab ich dir gerade HIER zusammengefasst.


----------

